#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 最新數碼寶貝(怪獸對打機) 龍族版

## 雷德托爾

這是日本最新型的怪獸對打機



為了怪獸對打機10週年紀念

而重製最早第一代外型而做的



這台真的超小 我看過實體

大概只有第一代怪獸對打機的二分之ㄧ大

功能比舊版還多


這版還有故事背景呢

事件是數碼寶貝世界裡的四聖獸

因為某種原因出現暴走狀態



竟而影響到數碼寶貝之間的種族對立

使數碼寶貝分成 獸族(解放軍)與龍族(革命軍)之間的對抗



然而 卻有幾位究級體的獸與龍們 

他們為了挽救這個紛爭

攜手合作 為了讓數碼寶貝世界重回和平



所以

玩家們扮演的角色

就是為了培育出能讓數碼寶貝世界重回和平的數碼寶貝

或是加入某ㄧ陣營 對抗敵方陣營


以上並非確實翻譯 而是依照我個龍觀點翻過來的

(看不懂日文 囧)

如果有看得懂日文的高手歡迎幫忙翻譯~

以下是最新數碼寶貝世界觀官網:
http://www.digimon.channel.or.jp/

怪獸對打機10周年版官網:
http://www.digimon.channel.or.jp/digimontwin/index.html


以下是在官網找的的ㄧ些小圖XD






然而~

今天我來分享一些很帥的龍族數碼寶貝圖案

這是龍族版怪獸對打機(上面的則是獸族版)



這隻是龍族版怪獸對打機的主角龍之ㄧ

可能也是數碼寶貝中 第一隻有龍模龍樣的數碼寶貝

進化型態有分兩種

(成長期)


(成熟期-綠)


(完全體-綠)


(成熟期-藍)


(完全體-藍)


(究級體)


(究級體)


簡單講...

這隻帥翻啦~XD


還有亞古獸也是主角龍之ㄧ喔

(成長期)


(成熟期)


(完全體)


(究級體)


(究級體)


上面這是新的戰鬥暴龍獸模樣 比X進化系列還帥00~


還有一些龍族

不過是挑比較新的來分享


X-黑暗戰鬥暴龍獸


X-鋼鐵海龍獸







另外附上圖鑑網址 (會更新)

http://www.digimon.channel.or.jp/cat...dex-level.html

真希望台灣能再讓數碼寶貝風熱起來~

----------


## 狼佐

真令人懷念!!

想當初..(喂"

在校園人手一台，走廊上碰到就打起來了XD

我還記得當時我有一台雷德貼的第一代外形左邊那台，進化出邪龍獸的時候超興奮啦!!

後來還有另外一台五代黑色金按鈕版，究極體養出那時候初代數碼寶貝黑暗四大天王的期中一之，全身是鋼的龍，突然想不起名字"

畫風還是這麼討喜，看到亞古獸的進化似乎改了不少，我覺得以前的看了比較有感覺(?

鋼鐵加魯魯好久不見耶耶耶(噴

期待台灣可以再掀起一波怪獸對打機風潮囉^^

----------


## CYBER

我想你指的是這個XD
ムゲンドラモン 用版主給的圖鑑網頁用CTRL+F搜尋看看
四天王之一XD
不過我也忘記他的名字的說
按照這日文來看應該可以翻譯作「無限龍獸」
但是小時候印象台譯不是這名字

亞古獸進化系列我也有很大的興趣+w+
完全體~機械暴龍獸嗎?
從勁力三叉爪(為何只記得他這個只用過一次的絕招名字|||)
變成巨砲了 木蘭飛彈也沒了?(打飛

究級體有兩種，不是戰鬥暴龍獸?
傻龍暫時翻譯為光耀(SHINE)暴龍獸和勝利(VICTORY)暴龍獸
後者興趣比較大ˊˇˋ 肌肉(!?)龍人大好~

除此之外還有黑暗戰鬥暴龍獸呢...
最近的數碼寶貝特別喜歡拿劍XD?(何

----------


## 雷德托爾

TO狼佐

其實我現在上大學還看到有人在玩耶XDD

大家一看到還會熱烈討論年輕時(?)所養過數碼寶貝咧XD

還有你提到的那隻台譯叫"無限威力獸" (記得好清楚00")

(其實我是數碼寶貝大師XDDD)

TO CYBER

機械暴龍獸比以前帥很多~~

(雖然我很喜歡以前肥肥的模樣XD)

恩~因為台灣還沒撥出05版的數碼寶貝 

所以還不知道他的台譯是啥

不過好像是這樣翻沒錯

亞古獸的進化型態是05的進化模樣

但是到最頂階究級體時(就是那隻扛著大劍的)

是新版戰鬥暴龍獸的模樣(在最新版數碼寶貝漫畫中出現過)

----------


## tsume

對打機阿~
挺懷念的
小學四年級的回憶~(炸

X系列的數碼獸都超帥的啦!!
X化的鋼鐵加魯魯還能用兩腳站立~(心

05代也很讚
像上面貼的那隻亞古就是05版的
不過究極體不一樣@@~

----------


## 龍龍

怪獸對打機呀~懷念懷念~
記憶中~以前只有  養貓,養雞  而且都不能互動[就是是同款]

怪獸對打機~好像是第一個可以 對打+養成的電子雞[想還印象中]
[ 沒記錯嗎?!!!! ] [還可以進化!!!XD]

所以就買了蠻多台的~
目前好像還有~6台
台灣是沒出~可是在網拍上也可以買到~
目前有一台~就是在網拍買的~可以養那隻[橘黃武盔甲龍]

懷念喔~~~~~還想看通呢~~
如果憲再台灣又~開賣~一定會紅的!!!XD

----------


## 狼佐

YES!是無限威力獸，其實我昨天在看圖鑑選到他的時候就想起來了，但是一直懶的來編輯修改(喂

他很強唷///ˇˇ還沒輸過XDD

可惜的是那台機子後來被偷了Orz我的無限威力獸阿...(哭?

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

唔，好久遠的回憶阿Q口Q
怪獸對打機，連名字都好懷念
記得以前曾經下課時都會興沖沖的找別人玩
兩台靠在一起，然後瘋狂的連打
不過好像戰鬥過頭就會陣亡嚕

有點像當初風行的電子寵物一樣
有多加了可以對打的功能
感覺受到很多人喜愛

新版龍族怪獸機的龍
我還滿喜歡的=w=(心
幼期長的討喜，長大也很有型呢

----------


## 闇月之風

看到對打機也讓我想起非常久遠的回憶了(?
那時候我只有小2...還是小3....?...忘了...
以前在班上也差不多是人手一台
下課的時候就一堆人在玩對打機...(當然也包括我)

我最多好像只有3台....(但全都不知道放到哪去了orz)
我拿到的第一台就是初代的對打機...
其餘全忘光(踹飛

----------


## 步

我最喜歡亞古獸了(曾經出了本自創漫畫...算是最大本的


而且身上的裝改變了!!好期待!!

但早已經沒有*小時後*的熱血了W

----------


## Cosmo

怪獸對打機耶XD
好懷念啊...

台灣不知道會部會發售呢= V ="

某亞想到以前養了很久的亞古獸居然被人偷了QQ


(新版龍...都好可愛啊(心))

----------


## Melody

之前在官網上看到這一款就一直很想買一台來玩

只不過後來想想也不太可能有人可以對戰就作罷....
(高中時曾經還有跟同學一起回味帶到學校玩,但我想大學應該就比較不可能了吧XDll)

----------


## Argraox_Rena

真令本龍驚訝~~@@"
不知不覺怪獸對打機已經10周年了.
只記得以前在小學曾經風迷過,沒跟上流行XDD
原來我的童年一片空白> <"

不過到現在怎麼還是黑白螢幕........

----------


## 狼佐

我覺得低解析度+黑白螢幕可能就是他最大的傳統特色啦XDD

入手了一組RL初回限定版，準備好好來回味一下童年啦

不過還是很想要以前那種四方形的，現在網拍看越舊的機型越貴

初回限定版一組兩台，分別是印有新版鋼鐵加魯魯的L機和新版戰鬥暴龍的R機

價格約台幣四百多塊，跟其他機種比起來便宜了一半，可能是因為進化的怪獸數量有限吧ˊˋ實際原因不太確定

未來考慮買舊機

----------


## 狂飆小狼

嗚~~~
新版的!
我好像玩過再他之前的一代
跟它長的蠻像的!
只是沒那花俏~!!!!!怪獸也沒那麼多...
想我每一台都有= =   ))))最舊的以壞XD
還有很舊版的數碼卡帶電玩呢~用電池說= =

----------


## 影佐．限

阿限想要獸版(炸)

好多隻都被畫的越來越帥了啊(謎:是你看的版本太以前了啦!)
好懷念喔~其實就有兩台正躺在我床下(目前位置正下方)
(就是動畫01與02那兩台)

----------


## ludan23

哇~~~

沒想到數碼寶貝已經十年了喔!!!

從小二到現在高中

時間真快!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  

真的好懷念欸!!!  :Very Happy:  

不知這台在台灣有沒有賣欸???

我好喜歡喔!!!

不知哪位大大可以告訴我取哪買??? :P

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

姆，突然想到...之前還有在玩，朋友說什麼要拿去培育，培育到整台都不見了@@"

----------


## 沄详

好棒ㄡ
我在你的圖片上學到好多東西~
每一隻都好可愛ㄡ
希望我有能再畫圖的時候畫真實一點
也有很多數碼寶貝也很可愛  :Very Happy:

----------

